
We Analyzed 12 of the Biggest Direct-to-Consumer Success Stories - pmp301
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/direct-to-consumer-retail-strategies/
======
wwwdonohue
A while ago it seemed like the incredible margins that you could make off
selling something DTC was going to make this the dominant business model of
the future, but that seems more and more untenable given how pernicious the
power of the big social media platforms is.

Being a Warby Parker or a Dollar Shave Club was awesome a decade ago when it
easy to get organic reach on Facebook. Not so anymore. That means that these
companies now have to raise a lot more just so they can pay it renting the
customer acquisition channel. And there's so much more competition.

